# FLIPHOST | LA SSD KVM | 2GB RAM $7 | Free Anycast DNS



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 21, 2014)

Fliphost is proud to bring back our old SSD KVM offer!

Fliphost was founded in 2011 to provide hosting at a quality unknown to the budget industry. Today Fliphost has expanded to offer SSD Openvz, SSD KVM, Dedicated servers and Colocation.

*SSD KVM1:*


4 Cores
1GB RAM
7GB SSD RAID 10 Disk
800GB @ 1Gbps
Location: LA
KVM

Price: $4 per month | (prorated)

Order Link

*SSD KVM2:*


4 Cores
2GB RAM
12GB SSD RAID 10 Disk
1000GB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps
Location: LA
KVM

Price: $7 per month | (prorated)

Order Link

Price valid until stock runs out.

You may stack multiple of these plans just open a support ticket.

If you require a custom plan with additional RAM/Disk/IPS or Bandwidth contact [email protected] for a custom quote.

Need a template we don't have or want a custom ISO? Just open a ticket.

*Node specs:*


Dual E5-26XX
128GB RAM
8 x Intel 520 SSD
Hardware Raid 10
LSI MegaRaid 9266/9271 card.

*FEATURES:*

*Free anycast DNS management (Rage4)
*Offloaded SQL (Open a Ticket to Request)

*Important Info:*

*Virtualization:* KVM
*Test IPv4:* 198.46.138.122
*DC:* Quadranet
*Panel:* SolusVM
*Website:* Fliphost.net
*Client Area:* sales.fliphost.net
*Support Email:* [email protected]


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Just to clarify here, this offer is NOT CC and is pure Quadranet as your upstream?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> Just to clarify here, this offer is NOT CC and is pure Quadranet as your upstream?


It is currently still the same as when we first started offering it. It is CVPS -> CC -> Quadranet.

I listed Quadranet as that is the physical DC. I can submit for an edit of the offer for further clarification if you prefer?

Do note it is only here temp. Once we finish up all our Dallas migrations and upgrades we will turn our eyes to our LA location and bring those to our hardware and network just like we have done in Dallas.

Despite the distaste for CC and CVPS, there is no doubting that these server perform well and we have had no complaints from customers regarding network performance.


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Not a problem good Fliphost sir.  I shake down all the offers when I am first to see them.  CC or not


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> Not a problem good Fliphost sir.  I shake down all the offers when I am first to see them.  CC or not


Haha good to hear it.  Will be nice once once everything gets moved over. Best to do one location at a time.


----------



## telephone (Jan 21, 2014)

Fliphost said:


> Do note it is only here temp. Once we finish up all our Dallas migrations and upgrades we will turn our eyes to our LA location and bring those to our hardware and network just like we have done in Dallas.


What are the ETA's for both Dallas and LA?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 21, 2014)

telephone said:


> What are the ETA's for both Dallas and LA?


Dallas is already partially done, Only migration left is storage servers, just waiting on RAID card delivery. LA will be sometime after that, no concrete date on LA set yet.


----------

